# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  sos!!!!! μικρά χελιδονάκια!

## ευα-μυτιληνη

παιδια δεν ξερω τι να κανω. ειχαμε μια χελιδονοφωλια στο παραθυρο της κουζινας. πριν λιγο ακουω εναν θορυβο κ ειδα κ επεσε ολη μαζι με τα μικρα στο περβαζι μου. οι γονεις πετανε απο πανω στο μερος που ηταν η φωλια κ φευγουν. συνεχεια αυτο. δεν ξερω αν τα ειδαν. ειναι πολυ μικρα απο τα 4 το 1 μαλλον δεν τα καταφερε. τα αλλα κουνιουνται μονο λιγο.να κανω κατι?? ή μηπως να τα αφησω κ οτι κανουν οι γονεις???

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα,

Δες *εδω* τι μπορείς να κάνεις. Πρέπει όμως να βιαστείς Εύα !!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

εχω μια φωλια για τα μπατζι. ή δεν κανει?? για κατι αμεσο δηλαδη. που θα μπορουσα να βρω πηλο?? σε τι μαγαζι? εχει κολλησει το μυαλο μου τωρα!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

κ θα προλαβει να στεγνωσει?? μηπως πουλανε ετοιμες? ξερεις?

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

επισης τωρα τα βλεπω 2 να κουνιουνται να πηγαινουν προς τα εξω.. δε ξερω τι να κανω!!! να τα πιασω να τα βαλω πιο μεσα μην πεσουνε?? εχω απελπιστει!

----------


## jk21

μεχρι να φτιαξεις κατι καλυτερο θα παρεις καποιο ξυλο και με γωνιες 



θα κανεις καποια βαση στον τοιχο βιδωνοντας σε τρυπα με ουπα και βιδες ή καρφωνοντας τις γωνιες με ατσαλοκαρφα .αν δεν μπορεις να τις  σταθεροποιησεις επανω του θα βαλεις στο ξυλο γυρω γυρω με μικρα καρφακια (ή με γωνιες μεταλλικες ) κατι σαν το κουτι αυτο χωρις καπακι

----------


## jk21

μεχρι να γινει  η κατασκευη βαζεις σε καποιο ποιο ψηλο σημειο πχ πανω σε μια σκαλα τη φωλια και ταιζεις αν δεν ταιζουν οι γονεις με μιγμα που περιεχει  κιμα μοσχαρισιο(1/4 κ ) στο οποιο εχεις βαλει 1 αυγο ,1 κουταλια ελαιολαδο και συμπληρωσει φρυγανια τριμενη μεχρι να "σφηξει" και να χειριζετε ευκολα το μιγμα.δινεις αμεσα λιγο για να μην πεινανε και υπολοιπο το κανεις  μεριδουλες στη καταψυξη και ξεπαγωνεις  και δινεις σε πολυ μικρα κομματακια και σε τακτικη βαση οπως ταιζουμε παπαγαλους αν τελικα τα χελιδονια (γονεις ) φυγουν .δεν το νομιζω ομως

----------


## jk21

μην ανησυχεις ακομα και να τα εγκαταλειψουνε θα σε φερω σε επαφη με ατομο που θα σε κατατοπιζει αν ταιζονται και πανε ολα καλα ,να καταλαβεις ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμα για απελευθερωση (αν χρειαστει αν και πιστευω οι γονεις δεν θα φυγουν )

----------


## ninos

Δεν ξέρω εαν τελικά όλα τα παραπάνω είναι δύσκολα,

μήπως τα βάλεις μέσα σε μια φωλιά σαν αυτή και να την καρφώσεις στον τοίχο...  Οι χεληδονοφωλίες δεν είναι έτσι, οπότε δεν ξέρω εαν θα πιάσει...  :sad:  Οι γονείς τους, έρχονται ακόμα ; 

Μέχρι να βρεις μια λύση, βάλε στο πάτωμα απο κάτω ενα χαρτόνι, τοποθέτησε επάνω τα υπολειπόμενα υλικά της φωλίας και τοποθέτησε και τα πουλάκια , μπας και έρχονται και τα ταϊζουν εκεί.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ειναι συνεχεια κοντα οι γονεις δε νομιζω να τα παρατησουν. τα πηρα τα 2 κ τα εβαλα πιο μεσα μην πεσουν. μαζι με τα αλλα διπλα. θα προσπαθησω κ θα σας πω!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

υπαρχει μονο λασπη απο τη φωλια. ηταν  μουσκεμα απο τις καταιγιδες αυτες τις μερες. να βαλω τη λασπη ή χωμα που εχω σακουλα που βαζω στις γλαστρες?? να πω την αληθεια μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολα κ τα 2 πανω. κ ειμαι κ μονη! εχει υπηρεσια σημερα ο γιαννης! θα παρω τηλ σε ενα μαγαζι εδω στο χωριο μηπως εχει κατι να με βοηθησει να παω να το παρω τουλαχιστον για αμεσα τωρα. γιατι φοβαμαι κ να τα αφησω μονα μην πεσουν, μην ερθει τιποτα κ τα φαει!

----------


## ninos

δεν θέλουμε βρεγμένο χώμα Εύα, διότι θα κρυώσουν τα μικρά. Το χώμα απο τις γλάστρες, επίσης δεν μου φένεται καλή ιδέα.. Δεν γνωρίζω βέβαια και δεν θέλω να σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου..  

Ίσως το καλύτερο είναι, προς το παρών μέχρι να ανοίξουν τα μαγαζία και να σε βοηθήσουν και τα παιδιά κ ο Γιάννης, να τα βάλεις μέσα σε ενα μπολάκι φαγητού, βάζοντας στον πάτο κομμένα λευκά χαρτιά... Με τον τρόπο αυτό, δεν θα φοβάσαι μην πέσουν και θα είναι κάπως ζεστά  :sad:

----------


## jk21

ευα εννοεις εχει διαλυθει τελειως η φωλια; τα μικρα που τα εχεις τωρα;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νομιζω οτι πιο "κοντα" στη φωλια των χελιδονιων που μπορεις να βρεις και να κρεμιεται σχετηκα ευκολα ειναι η ψαθινες φωλιες για παραδεισια,παρε απο ενα πετ σοπ,βαλτα μεσα(μια τσοχα στο πατο θα βοηθουσε πιστευω τα ποδια των μωρων και τη θερμοκρασια αν ειναι πολυ μωρα) και κρεμασε τη στο μερος που ητνα η παλια...  πιστευω οι γονεις αν δουν τα μωρα θα αρχισουν να ταϊζουν εκει... η φωλια για τα παπαγαλακια ειναι πολυ κλειστη και ισως δεν τα δουν..

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

με εχει πιασει το στομαχι μου απο τη στεναχωρια. πηγα κ πηρα τη στρογγυλη φωλια που ειναι για καναρινια, μια βαση, καρφια κλπ κ τωρα που μπηκα ειχαν ολα πεθανει. η φωλια τους ειχε χαλασει τελειως. τιποτε απο τα παραπανω που μου δειξατε δεν υπηρχε. με το ζορι βρηκα κ καρφια. τα ειχα βαλει σε ενα μπολακι πλαστικο με απο κατω χαρτι κ απο πανω εβαλα κατι φτερα απο τη φωλια.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ευα μη στεναχωριεσε,εσυ προσπαθισες... προφανως ηταν αρκετα μικρα... αν το μερος οπου κανουν φωλια βρεχετε και γιαυτο επεσε η φωλια μη αφισεις να ξανακανουν εκει ή κανε ενα μικρο υποστεγο με μια σανιδα αν δεις οτι αρχιζουν νεα φωλια...

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ουτε χνουδι δεν ειχαν. μονο δερμα. αφου πεθαναν φυσικα κ δεν προσπαθησα αρκετα! οι γονεις εξαφανισμενοι, μαλλον θα το καταλαβαν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Εεεε δεν πηραζει η προσπαθεια μετραει

----------


## mitsman

Συμβαινουν και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες... δεν εκανες κατι εσυ που να χαλασε την φωλια.... Μακαρι αυτο να ηταν το μεγαλυτερο κακο......

----------


## ninos

δεν πειράζει Εύα... Έκανες ότι μπορούσες και με το παραπάνω... Δεν πρέπει να στεναχωριέσαι

----------


## jk21

Ευα προσπαθησες !

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Ευα εκανες οτι καλυτερο μπορουσες!!! δεν ηταν γραφτο τους. μην νιωθεις ασχημα!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλημέρα! Κρίμα κορίτσι μου για τα πουλάκια... Αλλά είσαι η τελευταία που ευθύνεται για ό,τι έγινε! Μην το σκέφτεσαι έτσι, η φωλιά δεν είχε χτιστεί γερά, ή χάλασε από τον κακό καιρό, και εσύ αλλά και οι γονείς-χελιδόνια δεν εγκαταλείψατε... Θα μπορούσαν να τα είχαν παρατήσει, κι όμως εκεί τριγύριζαν! Το ίδιο και εσύ... Αλλά αφού δεν είχαν καν χνουδι, ήταν πάρα πολύ μωρά και χρειάζονταν τη ζεστασιά της κανονικής φωλιάς τους, γι αυτό δεν θα τα κατάφεραν... Θα πρότεινα να φτιάξεις μια φωλιά με τη βοήθεια του λινκ της 1ης σελίδας και να την βάλεις σε κάποιο υπόστεγο στο μπαλκόνι σου.. Σύντομα θα σε επισκεφτεί κάποιο ζευγάρι, και πίστεψέ με, θα νιώσεις πολύ όμορφα!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

σας ευχαριστω παιδια ολους για τα καλα σας λογια κ τις συμβουλες σας! μακαρι να τα προλαβαινα, μακαρι να μην ειχε χαλασει απο την αρχη η φωλια... πολλα μακαρι.. απλα τα ειδα ετσι μικρα κ αβοηθητα κ η καταληξη τους ηταν οτι χειροτερο θα μπορουσε να συμβει κ εχω στεναχωρηθει παρα πολυ. δεν περιμενα οτι θα με επηρεαζε τοσο πολυ. σας ευχαριστω κ παλι ολους! να'στε καλα!

----------


## daras

λιγο πολλοι ολοι εδω μεσα Ευα μπορουμε να σε καταλαβουμε.....ηταν πολυ σημαντικο για τα μικρα πουλακια που υπηρξε στον κοσμο μας -με τοση δυστυχια-  ενας ανθρωπος που ετρεξε γιαυτα...εστω κι αν η καταληξη δεν ηταν ευχαριστη.
και εβγαλες επισης ξανα στην επιφανεια ενα θεμα που σιγουρα θα βοηθησει αλλα πουλακια στο μελλον αφου αρκετοι ενημερωνομαστε απο αυτο....και τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν ειναι καθολου σπανιες..

----------


## ninos

πολύ σωστή η τοποθέτηση του Πάνου.

----------


## epanomizoo

κριμα τα πουλακια αλα δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν καμια ελπιδα τα χελιδονια αν πεσουν απο τη φωλια .γενικα τα εντομοφαγα αγρια πτηνα σπανια επιζουν. αν ειναι σπουργιτια η δεκαοκτουρες εχουν περισοτερες ελπιδες .εκανες το καλυτερο που μπορουσες .ειναι μια εμπειρια

----------


## jk21

περυσι αν θυμαμαι ΣΤΑΥΡΟ ,με τις τηλεφωνικες οδηγιες ενος συνονοματου σου μελους σταθμου προστασιας αγριων πτηνων που εχει κλεισει δυστυχως ,ο Νικος http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member....50-nikoslarisa ειχε μεγαλωσει και απελευθερωσεις επιτυχως δυο σταχταρες .ομως συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι πραγματι ειναι δυσκολο

----------

